# Another which one?



## fishrman (Oct 19, 2013)

OK, I thought I had made up my mind to go with the Cub Cadet that is on sale for 10% off till Sunday. Was going to go with the 26 inch as it had a 277 cc motor, as I remember instead of the 24 that had a 208 or something similar. Then, I got to reading and reading and reading some more on here and elsewhere that they weren't all that well built and read of problems here and there. Yes, I also read some really good reviews on the cubs as well! 
Bottom line is that in doing all my research, literally several hours that is turning into days, I have concluded that one of the best units built is the Ariens. I do enjoy quality built machines and understand you have to pay for quality even though I kind of have Cadillac taste and a Volkswagon pocket book.
My old blower is still functional and I would just like to upgrade as my back isn't what it used to be. I have an old 21 inch Toro built in about 1980. Probably give it to my son if I can figure out what to buy.
OK, I like the easy steering or automatic steering or whatever name they want to give it. It appears to me the ideal machine for me would be the Ariens 24 inch Platinum. But, I could buy the 28 inch Deluxe for about 350.00 less money, which doesn't make allot of sense to me. The new model year 28 inch has the easy steer feature as well.
I just don't know that I want that big of machine. I have a 3 car garage with a driveway no longer than 30 feet or so and then probably 100 feet or so of walk. Of course, I try to help out the neighbors as well. 
Any thoughts are appreciated as I am driving myself banana's trying to figure this puzzle out. Do you think the 28 would be to cumbersome or perhaps get that way as I get older? I know it would take up a little more room in my garage. On the other hand, that 24, I think, would be the cats meow. I think.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum fishrman. Here's how it stacks up for me, because I, like you, have been researching this thing for quite a while and will be buying an Ariens Platinum 24 as soon as the dealer has them ready.
Platinum 24 - Bigger engine 291 vs 254. No replacement for displacement. 
More torque - 14.5 vs 12.5
Bigger wheels - 16" vs 15
Hand warmers - Standard vs optional
Smaller footprint should make it more maneuverable in tight spaces, even though both have the auto-turn.
Everything else, except the price, is pretty much a wash.
Platinum is going to be more pricey, but in my experience, you usually get what you pay for.
Good luck, whichever you choose, you won't go wrong with an Ariens.


----------



## fishrman (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks for the input! All good reasons to get the Platinum. The hand warmers are not at all important to me. I am very warm blooded but more power and a little smaller footprint to help with maneuverability should be nice, I think. I have never used one bigger than my old 21 inch Toro so not sure about the 28 size. I sure like the price of the 28 better than the 21 though. Not sure there is 350.00 difference that I see. Just trying to justify it in my own mind I guess. It might be one of those deals where I will have to look at it as a gift to myself and not worry about the extra coins.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Just me but no way would I buy a 28" for a 30' driveway. I don't care that it steers easily. That's just too much machine. My humble 2¢. Also a little curious about changing brands from Toro to Ariens if you've had that old Toro for so long? Welcome to the best snow blower forum anywhere.


----------



## fishrman (Oct 19, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> Just me but no way would I buy a 28" for a 30' driveway. I don't care that it steers easily. That's just too much machine. My humble 2¢. Also a little curious about changing brands from Toro to Ariens if you've had that old Toro for so long? Welcome to the best snow blower forum anywhere.


Ya, not sure I made the dimensions of my driveway very clear. It is probably about 30x40. Not huge by any stretch.
Anyway, you are probably right. If they were both the same price as the 28 I wouldn't hesitate on getting the 24. It isn't that I don't have the money but rather just hate to spend it if I don't need to. Guess I should just keep using the Toro till it completely dies. I am 63 and a long ways from not being able to get around, I hope, but I think the easy steer or automatic steer would be helpful. My back isn't what it used to be. Then, I have second thoughts and think maybe I should just save even more money and get the cub in the 24 or 26. 
I looked at the toro and not sure I saw a 24 with the easy steer. I think, maybe, the Ariens Platinum can be found for a little less than the 26 Toro with the steering feature.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

For me, I have been "settling for" and making do, or just doing without my whole life. Now I'm getting older and have got a little more cash, I'm gonna have the very best tool for the job.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Have you considered used? Most of the the old 24" Ariens have a differential in them which is kind of like an easy steer. I went from a 21" Toro to a 24" Ariens and did appreciate the upgrade is width and height.


----------



## fishrman (Oct 19, 2013)

Blue Hill said:


> Welcome to the forum fishrman. Here's how it stacks up for me, because I, like you, have been researching this thing for quite a while and will be buying an Ariens Platinum 24 as soon as the dealer has them ready.
> Platinum 24 - Bigger engine 291 vs 254. No replacement for displacement.
> More torque - 14.5 vs 12.5
> Bigger wheels - 16" vs 15
> ...


 Ok, just went to a dealer about 60 miles from me. About the closest one I have. He had all models in stock but they were all 2012 models. The thing that I am now confused on is the motor on the 24. The one I looked at had a 254 with the 12.5 torque not 14.5 in the 291cc. Is this a change they made for the new model year? He had no 2013 or 2014s on the floor. He also said the new ones did have a different motor but he indicated it would be made in China motor but then he couldn't show me that the 12.5 on the 2012 machine wasn't made in china. Some of the bigger Briggs had stickers on them saying Made in USA but the 12.5 on the 24 he showed me didn't have the sticker. I think I have decided that the 28 incher is a great machine but more machine than I need. 
Yes, I have thought about a good used one but haven't seen one yet that I wanted. Unless it is like new, I probably want a new one at the best price I can find. That is a challenge because they all seem to be priced about the same.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

I like the features for the new model year for my needs. That would be my choice, even if the old models were cheaper.


----------



## fishrman (Oct 19, 2013)

Blue Hill said:


> I like the features for the new model year for my needs. That would be my choice, even if the old models were cheaper.


 Ya, I pretty much agree. I have read where there are other changes too. Don't remember them all but sounds like the easy turn feature is an upgrade and the tires are a little bigger. Something else I don't remember.
Here is my delima now. Where should I buy it?? I can buy one at a local dealer for 1388.00 plus 7% tax or I can buy one on line for 1349.00 with free shipping, no lift gate fee and no tax. Would be nice to have it all put together and ready to go but, on the other hand, for the approx. 136.00 difference not sure it is worth it. Maybe I am being cheap but 136.00 is a 136.00. Anyone have any experience with buying one online that comes shipped in a box?


----------



## SnowRemovalFan (Oct 12, 2013)

fishrman said:


> ...Anyone have any experience with buying one online that comes shipped in a box?


I bought mine at Sears, and we had to pick it up from there. I know you would have it delivered to your house, but just a warning: the box is VERY heavy! Trying to get it out of the truck was a bear! Just something to keep in mind. I didn't order mine online, but it did come in a box, and it comes pretty much assembled (at least ours did). I think all we had to do was attach the handle, put on the chute, and maybe something else.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

"saving" that $136 could end up being false economy..
first, how confidant are you that you can successfully put the machine together yourself? and get it all properly adjusted?

If you are very mechanically inclined, restored your '57 Chevy from the ground-up, or something like that, then putting a snowblower together yourself could be a no-brainer..

on the other hand, if you have little experience in such things, paying the "extra" $136 from the dealer, to get a machine assembled, adjusted, ready to run, and have someone to talk to if you need further help, could be money very well spent..

Scot


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

The only thing I would be concerned about (and I'm a worrier) would be if there's something not right or missing parts etc. good to be able to talk to someone in person, rather than a voice on the phone 2000 miles away.
There's also the support your local dealer/community angle which may, or may not be a factor depending upon where you live. I'm pretty rural, so I try to do that if it's reasonable. I do have limits though.
JMHO.


----------



## fishrman (Oct 19, 2013)

Ya, kind of my thoughts too on all counts. I have heard that it isn't that big of deal putting one together as it is basically the handlebars and chute.
Never did a ground up restoration on anything but I did stay in a Motel 6 once! 
It would be a little different if I had an Ariens dealer right here in town but the closest is about 50 miles away.
The location I was looking at currently has free lift gate shipping service. Most of them charge 50.00 for that. No problem getting it off the truck with that kind of service but I am kind of guessing by the time I get it strapped to a dolly and into my garage to get put together and the normal goes wrong, like I break a bolt or who knows what, I may be money ahead in buying from the guy 50 miles from me. Want to get this done before Nov. 15th either way as they have the incentive of the extra 2 years warranty until then. I will call around to a couple other dealers and see what I can get done price wise before pulling the trigger, I guess.


----------



## Engraver1 (Oct 10, 2013)

To throw some snow into the fan so to speak-- I just bought a 26" Cub Cadet 3-stage, paid $988 (sale price) delivered by Snowblowers direct. I realize MTD makes it, but they also made my 18 year old 5/22 that still works just fine. I can't find any cheese anywhere on this thing save for the color! It's stout, well balanced, moves and turns much easier than my smaller 5/22, neither hand has to move more than 8" sideways to adjust the chute or change speeds, and the 357cc motor is loud & proud... I can hardly wait for a snowstorm! Of course, the weather turned perfect and has been ever since it showed up 2 weeks ago...


----------



## fishrman (Oct 19, 2013)

I was going to get the regular 26 inch cub before the 10% promotion ran out and I guess I talked myself out of it somehow. I think they are the best MTD machine I have seen. That 3 stage system should be interesting for you. Bet you will move the snow with that! After all my searching and researching and spending money on such things as a new disc, windows for the house, loan (ha ha) to my son etc. etc., I have about decided I can probably limp along with my old Toro 421 another year.


----------



## fishrman (Oct 19, 2013)

Well, now that I have learned Ariens has increased the extended warranty cut off date to Nov. 30th, I am back in the hunt.
I have found one that can be delivered to a dealer that is willing to set it up for me. The cost will be 1329.00 delivered and he wants 35.00 to set it up for me. I don't think I can mess with it for 35.00 and if there is a bolt or nut missing he will have it. He is about 40 miles from me. I told him I would buy one from him if he could give me a deal. He wanted 1400.00 if I bought it from him directly! I don't get it with him willing to put it together for me for 35.00 and let me have it delivered to him rather than buying from him directly but it will save me tax as well by doing it this way.


----------



## fishrman (Oct 19, 2013)

OK, done deal! I ordered my new Ariens P24. 1325.00 delivered price. Now, if we are lucky, it won't snow this winter!


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Good for you fishrman! You won't be sorry.


----------



## Piedmont (Nov 13, 2013)

I think you made the right choice. My blower died after my son decided to store his nuts & bolts in the transmission so was in the hunt for a new. I looked at a Cub Cadet 3-stage 26" and by the specs and what I saw thought it was going to be the one. Now, bear with me I am personally not an Ariens fan but that's another story. Here's the things I noticed. Also in my investigations the cheaper Craftsman are rebranded Cub Cadets, the more expensive Craftsman are rebranded Toro's. 

1.) The cub cadet had very few and very small welds holding the main bucket to the body (it was tack welded). The Toro had more welds holding its bucket on 1 side than I saw on the entire Cub Cadet. I peaked at an Ariens and was pleased with the welds. 

2.) If you grab the corner of the cub cadets bucket and lift the bucket twisted and distorted. Typically this is a sign of cheaper material, the Ariens did not distort as much, the Toro did not distort at all (but it has the best frame (which is rectangular)). 

3.) The cub cadet uses a wire to change gears in the tranny whereas the Toro and Ariens it's a metal rod. Something as important as controlling the tranny should be a rod. Putting it in Reverse2 put a lot of stress on the wire, I mean a lot but there was a lot in reverse and 1st as well. If that wire does break, the tranny is jumping into 6th gear on the Cub by the way which should make things interesting/exciting to say the least. Those with the new cubs with a wire handling the tranny I recommend storing it in 6th puts the least stress on it. I would put this the #1 reason to pass on a cub (and cheaper craftsman).

4.) The augers of the cub are 1 1/2" to 2" off the ground that's as low as they'll go. I spent a lot of time thinking it must've been some poor setup or fluke... but investigating I couldn't see a way to get them lower so cubs just must be designed that way. Ariens and Toro the augers were 1/4" - 1/2" off the ground and could be raised higher from the skids. When it comes to lighter storms, touch-ups, and a generally cleaner result you'll get better results with lower augers.

5.) On the 3 stage cub, there was a noticeable "hole" in the auger moving the snow into the impeller. The outsides augers move it near the middle, nothing moves it near the middle into the middle. I was wondering for those light storms or touchup cleaning how does it get the snow into the actual impeller or center auger, or how "clean" of a job it does.

6.) The plastic for the "steering" was thin and brittle on the cub. I do not imagine it holding in cold, brittle conditions they'd certainly be snapping. Another guy said his broke on his cub the first year, they're not made for the brittle cold. I can't say if the Ariens is better I didn't check their "steering" handles. I felt Toro's was certainly beefier but still plastic.

7.) The chute control of the cub could've possibly been misaligned but I could not get it to turn 90 degrees to the right so it shot straight right or further instead it was more like 75-80 degrees. At my house this would mean I have to stop 4' short else shoot snow into/at my bay window. The guy I talked to said, the chute controls on the cub are nice when it's warm and no snow, but they're a bear and you fight with them when you're actually out there. The Toro had the best control, I didn't see what Ariens had. 

8.) The engine controls on the cub are all right behind the left handle. It made me wonder, why would they put all the engine controls there with the handle in the way. Then they added a well placed gigantic plastic wing nut coming off the handle into the controls adding to the frustration of their placement and obstacles especially if using gloves/mittens. The Ariens and Toro have the controls on the top and sides within easy reach especially wearing gloves. 

10.) Cub had a bigger engine.

I think you made the right choice, congrats on your purchase.


----------



## fishrman (Oct 19, 2013)

Wow, thanks for the long detailed reply. Some of what you said is the reason I went with the Ariens. I am a guy that likes quality and I just wasn't seeing it in the Craftsman/Cubs. I really haven't seen any that I thought Toro made for Craftsman. I thought they were all MTD. I felt the cubs were the best MTD of the bunch but has a hard time comparing to the Ariens. I am a long time Toro runner. Over 30 years. I just wasn't that impressed with them not having a 24 inch with easy turn capabilities. Even there bigger ones with that feature aren't automatic like the Ariens machine. They really on a toggle handle. Also, I just didn't like the feel of the handles on the Toro. The 5 year warranty was also a good thing with the Ariens. Oh, and assembled in the good ole USA is a nice feature too. The shop just let me know today that the machine has arrived and they should have it up and ready to be picked up tomorrow. My only regret is spending that much money on a snow blower. Guess I am just to tight. Part of the reason is that my old Toro is still working and may continue to for many more years. Since I am 63 now, I think the Ariens will be easier for me to manipulate though.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

fishrman said:


> Wow, thanks for the long detailed reply. Some of what you said is the reason I went with the Ariens. I am a guy that likes quality and I just wasn't seeing it in the Craftsman/Cubs. I really haven't seen any that I thought Toro made for Craftsman. I thought they were all MTD. I felt the cubs were the best MTD of the bunch but has a hard time comparing to the Ariens. I am a long time Toro runner. Over 30 years. I just wasn't that impressed with them not having a 24 inch with easy turn capabilities. Even there bigger ones with that feature aren't automatic like the Ariens machine. They really on a toggle handle. Also, I just didn't like the feel of the handles on the Toro. The 5 year warranty was also a good thing with the Ariens. Oh, and assembled in the good ole USA is a nice feature too. The shop just let me know today that the machine has arrived and they should have it up and ready to be picked up tomorrow. My only regret is spending that much money on a snow blower. Guess I am just to tight. Part of the reason is that my old Toro is still working and may continue to for many more years. Since I am 63 now, I think the Ariens will be easier for me to manipulate though.


You will enjoy the Ariens machine. I have heard nothing but good things about the auto turn system since it makes turning your machine almost effortless according to people who have used the new machines. It's got a big engine so it will be able to handle lots of snow and toss it really well.


----------



## fishrman (Oct 19, 2013)

Ya, another reason I feel a little guilty about the machine is that I live in balmy southern Iowa! Some years we get just a few inches at a time and other years we get 12 to 24 inches at a time. Guess I will be ready for the big one if it hits.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

fishrman said:


> Ya, another reason I feel a little guilty about the machine is that I live in balmy southern Iowa! Some years we get just a few inches at a time and other years we get 12 to 24 inches at a time. Guess I will be ready for the big one if it hits.


I usually advise people to get only as much machine as they will need. I think it is foolish to spend $4000 on an 11hp tracked Honda if you only get 8 inches at most in one snow storm and winter lasts 4 or less months. Now if you live in Buffalo NY where they average 100+ inches of snow per year then a big snow blower could be your new best friend. Look back in my recomendations and you will see that I tend to recommend the most cost effective snow blower for the money. The Ariens Deluxe series is quite a bit cheaper than the Platinum series and still will do a great job and can save you $400 or so dollars. Even a top of the line MTD built Craftsman snowblower is more snowblower than most people will need and you can usually get one for $899.99 or less. I don't think too much about the flimsey bottom of the line MTD's but the nicer Craftsman machines are not too poorly made and have very good Briggs 205cc OHV engines on them. I have the worst of the worst 1996 MTD 5/22 and the only bad thing about it is gone now since I repowered it with a new OHV Predator 212cc.
I never had any problems with the body and mechanicals of the snow blower the only thing that did not work well on it was the Tecumseh.


----------



## Piedmont (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm excited you went with the Ariens. I'll be honest I was very impressed with them. My issue is doing my fathers driveway (he's 75) with his Ariens while heading back to his garage in 4th gear I let go of the handles to open the garage and the drive didn't disengage so his Ariens went full speed into the garage door. 300+ lb machine with chains, plenty of horsepower, it was mayhem by the time I was able to take control of it and stop it. So, I just have a stick up my butt with Ariens from that incident. Now they typically have a kill plug that you can attach to yourself so if it gets away (or tranny doesn't disengage like it's supposed to) there won't be a problem. That machine was over 20 years old, nothing to do with todays Ariens BTW.

I'm very impressed with the Ariens 24"... in build quality and features I couldn't find a better 24" they usually lose features not the Ariens. One thing you may not have noticed, is the auger on it is 14". That's huge for a 24", I remember the day(s) when Ariens were designed for 1 car wide driveways so they only threw 7-12 feet (mine and my Dads were). Honda made a machine that could throw 30+ feet and others followed suit with higher throw but Ariens lagged behind. They've certainly caught up now, all things being equal the Ariens 14" impeller should throw 15-20% further than the typical blowers that have 11-12" impellers. Usually you see 14" impellers on high end 28" models (Toro 928 HD, the non-HD has a 12") or 30"+ wide units. I just wish there could be a side-side video of throw distance between an Ariens with 14" impeller against a Honda. Toro, MTD, Ariens, they don't apply physics in their chute so the impeller diameter and RPM pretty much dictate their throw (the blade designs I believe are comparable). Honda applies physics before exiting, creating pressure so it shoots out like a rocket... most people are in awe when they see a Honda's throw... yours may just give them a run for the money (and much cheaper too). Good luck!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Moved your thread from Reviews to Discussion.


----------

